# Kommt "Bill & Ted 3" ?



## Coolhand (7 Sep. 2010)

Back to the roots heißt es für Keanu Reeves.

Wer soweit gekommen ist wie Keanu Reeves, kann gerne auch mal einen Schritt zurück machen. Vor allem, wenn am Ende ein Spaßfeuerwerk dabei herauskommt.
Angeblich denkt Keanu Reeves ernsthaft darüber nach, gemeinsam mit Alex Winter einen dritten Teil von "Bill & Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit" zu drehen. Zumindest soll er sein Mitwirken zugesagt haben, wenn Winter und "Bill & Ted"-Drehbuchautor Ed Solomon mit einer passablen Story aufwarten können.

In Winters Augen ist das Ding schon so gut wie im Kasten. Der Blonde der beiden minder-intelligenten, zugedröhnten Rock-Freaks würde wohl nur zu gerne noch einmal mit Keanu in die Telefonzelle steigen und durch die Zeit reisen.

Keanu Reeves schaffte 1989 mit "Bill & Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit" seinen großen Durchbruch, zwei Jahre später folgte mit "Bill & Ted's verrückte Reise in die Zukunft" eine Fortsetzung. Obwohl er in beiden Filmen den ziemlich dämlichen Ted spielte, gelang ihm der Sprung zum ernsthaften Schauspieler. Alex Winter zog es seitdem eher hinter die Kamera. Damit wäre eigentlich auch schon ein passender Regisseur für die Zeitreise gefunden ...

Also ich persönlich fände es klasse wenn die beiden nochmal als Bill & Ted durch die Zeit reisen.

Der erste Teil war ja megaklasse.
Selten so gelacht.


----------



## Maguire_1 (7 Sep. 2010)

Das wäre echt granatenstark und extrem cremig! Volle Kanne, Hoschi! ;-)


----------



## syd67 (8 Sep. 2010)

das waere echt granatenstrark!!!
da freue ich mich schon auf die musik


----------



## Muli (8 Sep. 2010)

Maguire_1 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt granatenstark und extrem cremig! Volle Kanne, Hoschi! ;-)



LOL ... genau das habe ich auch noch im Hinterkopf 

Dann mal los


----------

